# Want to rent a house



## RDPukal (May 14, 2013)

Looking to rent a house with a dock.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Where? This is a joke, right!


----------



## RDPukal (May 14, 2013)

No joke, just looking for a house to rent for Jan and Feb with good fishing and dock.
I live in the north and can not take my trawled south this year.
Thanks for the help.
Rich


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are probably 5,000 of the for rent between Cedar Key and Marco Island.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

You might want to try www.vrbo.com?


----------



## RDPukal (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help.
Rich


----------

